# EMT Class



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

*There are still openings in the class. The cost is low because LEMA is only charging what it costs to put on the course and is a non-profit agency.*

*Feel free to PM me with questions.*

*Leominster Emergency Management*
*Agency*

*A**nnounces*

*Emergency Medical*

*Technician - Basic*

*Course*

*This OEMS approved course given by*

*Quality EMS Educators, Inc *

*will prepare you for the MA OEMS*

*Written and Practical EMT- Basic*

*Certification Exams.*

*Classes Start **January 16, 2006*

*and will be held Mondays and Wednesdays*

*6:00pm to 10:00pm** for sixteen weeks.*

*at *

*Leominster** Emergency Management Headquarters*

*37 Carter Street*

*Leominster**, **MA*

*Cost $585* (books and State Fees Add'l)*

*Contact Leominster Emergency Management *

*@ 978-534-7580 to register or for further Info*


----------



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

Wish I knew about this before I became an EMT. I got my cert at Northeastern, $1,250 including books. I feel bad for the people in it now, cost went up to $1,250 without books.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

WOW and I thought $750 was expensive for the class. Glad I got my training for FREE!!!!!!!B:


----------



## LawMan4525 (Dec 6, 2005)

FghtNIrsh17 said:


> WOW and I thought $750 was expensive for the class. Glad I got my training for FREE!!!!!!!B:


$1,300 extra a year on my dept!!!


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

LawMan4525 said:


> Wish I knew about this before I became an EMT. I got my cert at Northeastern, $1,250 including books. I feel bad for the people in it now, cost went up to $1,250 without books.


That is a lot of money. Did Northeastern give you credits?


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

JGH_7223 said:


> That is a lot of money. Did Northeastern give you credits?


9 credits and a certificate


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

God, I got my class with books for $425, plus i get a $1000 stipened a year for work.


----------

